# Litespeed Solano



## Cycledelic (Nov 16, 2004)

I am 6'1'' and 210lbs and am considering several bikes, including some carbon, but I've looked at the Solano and find it very appealing. Unfortunately, none of the local lbs has one to try!

Some of the reviews (there aren't many) say it's a good bike and yet I keep hearing that 'the brottom bracket is a noodle', or 'not stiff enough for bigger riders'. Does anyone here have an opinion?

I like the Solano because of it's understated looks, the durability/low maintenance of Ti, and the group - Shimano 10 speed on the 2005 model. But I'm very wary of getting an overcooked noodle!

Other bikes I'm considering: the new Giant TCR (1 or 0), Scott TCR1, and perhaps even a good ole' Cannondale optimo frame that seems to be recommended by a lot of people.

thanks!


----------



## hooo_ah (Nov 5, 2004)

A Litespeed dealer told me that the Solano is the same frame as a 2003 and earlier Tuscany. Check out the reviews for those Tuscanys.


----------



## Cycledelic (Nov 16, 2004)

hooo_ah said:


> A Litespeed dealer told me that the Solano is the same frame as a 2003 and earlier Tuscany. Check out the reviews for those Tuscanys.



Will do! - thanks for the tip!


----------



## twowheelstex (Sep 7, 2005)

*solano*



Cycledelic said:


> I am 6'1'' and 210lbs and am considering several bikes, including some carbon, but I've looked at the Solano and find it very appealing. Unfortunately, none of the local lbs has one to try!
> 
> Some of the reviews (there aren't many) say it's a good bike and yet I keep hearing that 'the brottom bracket is a noodle', or 'not stiff enough for bigger riders'. Does anyone here have an opinion?
> 
> ...


I have a 05 Solano...the frame is very stiff...and the ride is smooth...i cannot speak for the bb


----------

